

Today Mark Zuckerberg called Danny Sullivan - vinothshankaran
http://www.locallytype.com/2012/07/31/today-mark-zuckerberg-called-danny-sullivan/

======
babasave
thanks for submitting this. really made me smile, that you found it HN worthy!

